# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Khu vui chơi giải trí Thỏ Trắng - Địa điểm vui chơi hấp dẫn cho bé và gia đình!

## quynhmy84

Khu vui chơi giải trí Thỏ Trắng tại Công Viên Văn Hóa Lê Thị Riêng số 875 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, phường 15, Quận 10 với tổng diện tích khu đất gần 10.000 m2. 

Thiên đường Giải trí Thỏ Trắng là khu phức hợp hoàn hảo được thiết kế với sự phối hợp hài hòa giữa thiên nhiên thoáng đãng và khu vui chơi giải trí cùng với chuỗi cửa hàng, cafe được thiết kế tinh tế. Nơi đây sẽ là điểm nhấn mới trong trung tâm thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, không những thỏa mãn những mong muốn giải trí của người dân địa phương mà còn đáp ứng được nhu cầu vui chơi, rèn luyện thể chất cho trẻ em theo một phong cách hoàn toàn mới. 

Đến với Thiên Đường Giải Trí Thỏ Trắng, bạn sẽ được tận hưởng những dịch vụ tốt nhất, được vui chơi với cảm giác thoải mái, an toàn hơn hết với đội ngũ nhân viên an ninh chuyên nghiệp, các trò chơi phong phú (bao gồm khu trò chơi miễn phí cho bé, khu trò chơi cảm giác mạnh, trò chơi vận động ngoài trời, vận động trong nhà, khu chơi game, khu trò chơi dân gian,......) cùng với hệ thống quản lý bằng thẻ hệ thống thẻ thông minh. 

Nhân ngày 1/6, Thiên đường Giải trí Thỏ Trắng có chương trình Khai mạc hè rất hấp dẫn đang chào đón bạn và bé. Đặc biệt từ 16h Thỏ Trắng có tổ chức các chương trình game show với nhiều quà tặng hấp dẫn sẽ đem đến cho bé nhiều niềm vui bất ngờ.


Để biết thêm chi tiết bạn vui lòng xem ở website: Trang chủ hoặc liên hệ phòng vé của Giải Trí Thỏ Trắng để nhận tờ rơi miễn phí trò chơi cảm giác mạnh vào sáng 1/6 các bạn nhé! ^_^

----------


## lunas2

đang nghĩ 1/6 cho con đi đâu chơi, may wa'

----------


## quynhmy84

ghé Thỏ Trắng nha bạn, đặc biệt từ 16h đến tối sẽ có các game show hấp dẫn cho bé tham gia để nhận quà tặng đó. ^_^ Có cả trò chơi cho ba mẹ tham gia cùng bé nữa đó.

----------


## khoaimoc

này đi chơi tết thiếu nhi là nhất rồi

----------


## candy152011

wow..Thích thật..Phải dẫn cháu đi cùng cho vui thôi

----------

